# General Naruto/Boruto/Novel feats discussion



## JayK (Dec 29, 2019)

This thread is supposed to serve as a place to discuss manga/anime/novel related feats, fights and whatever stands in relation to skillsets of characters in the series. Statements and anime/non canon things etc. obviously also have a place here.

Consider this an _experiment_.

Maybe this thread will also be moved into the future subsection if it prevails (and we ever even get one ).


----------



## Marvel (Dec 29, 2019)

Insert Sakura novel feats that will be argued to push her up to High Kage.


----------



## JayK (Dec 29, 2019)

Give me appropriate time and I'd look through the majority of Novels.


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2019)

I would say Hokage Kakashi's feats are very impressive.

He probably is a lower Founders Tier character or similar


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Insert Sakura novel feats that will be argued to push her up to High Kage.


She fights a pseudo Jin whos stated to be weaker than any other V2 Jin and using a weaker version of a TBB iirc

The dudes also a chunin fodder in base iirc

That aint no High tier showing


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2019)

blk said:


> I would say Hokage Kakashi's feats are very impressive.
> 
> He probably is a lower Founders Tier character or similar


Not based on what ive seen of the feats he isnt

His most impressive showing is creating a storm cloud by exhausting all of the chakra in his body

All of your stamina in exchange for a nerfed Kirin attack?

Being founders tier?

Yeah no tho


----------



## Omote (Dec 29, 2019)

Post them Kakashi feats to make the Sannin fans cry


----------



## Turrin (Dec 29, 2019)

Boruto is canon most of the novels aren’t


----------



## MaruUchiha (Dec 29, 2019)

*"Blank Period" Kakashi / Hokage Kakashi / Kakashi Hiden Kakashi*

Okay, so this section of my Kakashi Hatake Respect Thread covers Kakashi's feats in the "Blank Period". The "Blank Period" is the time after the events of the Fourth Shinobi World War (after Naruto Chapter 699). It covers movies such as _The Last_, the _Naruto Hiden_ series, etc.

During this time in the series, Kakashi is made the Sixth Hokage, though many would argue with the loss of his Sharingan he is not all that powerful. Well, I'll analyze what we do have.

Translations courtesy of  of !! .



*Abilities*


[1] This isn't a feat, actually, its more like a downgrade, but I need to note this. Because Kakashi lost his Sharingan in the Fourth Shinobi World War, he lost usage of Raikiri.


[8] Kakashi can use chakra to hang onto and walk around what is the equivalent of a plane moving around in the air. He walks around the plane while the wind and stuff is acting against him. They are 5000 meters in the sky at this point, but it's never stated how fast they are going. It's the first plane in the Narutoverse so I'm assuming not very fast.


[10] Extremely stealthy. Kakashi and Guy observe the enemy for over ten minutes hiding in the ventilation ducts of the air ship.


[12] Lightning Release: Purple Lightning! To replace Raikiri, Kakashi invents this new technique. It works similarly, as it surges from his hand. He uses the technique to destroy ice swords being thrown at him in a ventilation duct. (the ice swords are imbued with chakra as a Kekkei Genkai user is creating them, so they are more durable than regular ice).


[13] Kakashi summons his Eight Ninken to find and locate explosive tags scattered around the ship.


[17] Takes out an enemy with Purple Lightning.


[20] Kakashi's Purple Lightning is on par with an Kahyo's Ice Release technique (keep in mind that Ice would counter lightning considering Ice Release is Water + Wind and Wind counters lightning), and when they collide it creates a giant explosion that rocks the ship, destroying a grand piano.


[28] Uses Purple Lightning (for the fifth time, the fourth time I didn't note because he kind of failed when trying to use it as he got caught in the enemy's technique) to destroy the parachute vests and save the passengers. According to Kakashi, this required very precise aiming as if he missed it would hit the explosives attached to the vests and kill the passengers. He actually uses it for sixth time later on, which uses up his remaining chakra.
*Speed*


[2] Kakashi instinctively catches a woman while she is falling.


[3] Able to keep up with Rock Lee.


[11] Able to dodge kunai, lances, and swords of ice while crawling through a tight ventilation duct.


[16] and [22] Can leave after-images that appear to get hurt.


[18] So fast that it's "impossible for the enemy to react". Kakashi Blitzed an enemy with Purple Lightning.
*Strength*


[4] Even without the Sharingan, Kakashi's taijutsu is on par with Rock Lee's, a taijutsu expert.


[5] Actually defeats Rock Lee in this small skirmish.


[14] Kakashi solos multiple shinobi in taijutsu.


[21] Easily superior to Kahyo, a strong shinobi in her own right, in taijutsu.


[24] Holds onto Guy's hand so he doesn't fall off the airship 5,000 meters above ground while Kakashi himself is being sucked out of the airship.
*Durability*


[15] Undergoes some physical torture in which the enemy "severely beat Kakashi in the face" and break his bones, but later gets up and is able to fight.


[19] Still able to use Purple Lightning with broken bones in his hand.


[23] At 5,000 meters above ground, there's a giant hole in the middle of the air ship. It’s a thin atmosphere and people and objects are being sucked into the hole and thrown out of the ship. Similar to a completely torn flag, Kakashi and Guy’s bodies are tormented by the wind. They were being jostled left and right with dreadful speed. Over and over again, they were struck against the hull of the ship, yet Kakashi with various broken fingers is holding onto Guy's hand to keep him from falling. They ultimately both fall out of the air ship and Sai catches them on his flying bird.
*Intelligence*


[6] Recognizes that he is fighting a cloaked Rock Lee based on his fighting style.


[7] Very keen eye. Notices a "suspicious man" (turns out to be Rock Lee) sneaking around the ship. Other Jonin who were supposed to be on guard didn't notice him.


[9] Kakashi and Guy also notice that they are shinobi on the ship which yet again other Konoha Jonin fail to notice. Kakashi also finds exploding tags (seriously those Konoha Jonin aren't doing their job).


[25] Kakashi constantly formulates plans and predicts what the enemy is doing, and knows a lot about science apparently. He knows a lot about altitude sickness.


[26] More pro analytical skills from Kakashi. You'll have to read the source, but he's essentially predicting what the enemy's rescue plans are and knows that they need to continue to keep the altitude of the ship high.


[27] Kakashi fakes being sick (and vomiting) to escape the shinobi keeping guard on him so he can later knock them out. Also demonstrates a lot of knowledge about the Armstrong Limit (how the hell do shinobi know about these things?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2019)

novels are 2nd rate filler


----------



## Devil_Jin (Dec 29, 2019)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She fights a pseudo Jin whos stated to be weaker than any other V2 Jin and using a weaker version of a TBB iirc
> 
> The dudes also a chunin fodder in base iirc
> 
> That aint no High tier showing


Worthy of note a weaker version of the guy (still right hand man) with TB cloak was done in a by an eagle holding a kunai. 

Also sakura was about to be one shotted by the guy as stated if she hadn't protected herself from his attack with chakra.

Sakura has way better showings in canon anyway


----------



## JayK (Dec 29, 2019)

blk said:


> He probably is a lower Founders Tier character or similar


He isn't.



WorldsStrongest said:


> His most impressive showing is creating a storm cloud by exhausting all of the chakra in his body


Both of Kakashi's most impressive feats in Novels are based on cloud feats both of which were performed after severe exhaustion. The RS tool he overpowered can apparently set an entire country on rain (so as I said a cloud feat). It entirely depends on where those rank but they are high tier for sure.



WorldsStrongest said:


> All of your stamina in exchange for a nerfed Kirin attack?


The actual KE of both feats are 100% going to be above Kirin and they dont need prep either.


----------

